# Read me



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey, everyone, guess what? 

I GOT PERMISSION!!!

I can get the 65 gallon setup that I wanted. Hopefully, when I go to look at it, it will be what I'm looking for. What exactly should I be looking for? I know a good skimmer, good pumps, the nice kind of rock (not slate), possibly some good test kits, etc. I know most of the basic stuff (refractometer/hydrometer, salt...) but what are some of the other nicer things or things that I've forgotten? 

The URL is

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/fuo/2110406703.html

DO NOT STEAL MY DEAL!!!! If you do, I will hunt you down, steal the tank, and make you sleep with my new fishes...:evil:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to say that I have done reading, but cannot remember any of it right now in my excitement. I should remember later though.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry again, I forgot to subscribe to the thread with my email...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I do hope you hurry. Fishtanks on Craigslist do NOT last very long.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's what I thought, but this has been up for a month!!! Hopefully, it shall soon be mine...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Forgot to say... It sold... Darn!!! (To use polite language)


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Bummer! Keep an eye out! Are you part of reef club, if not look for one in your area! Reef clubs always have the best deals on used tanks.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No, the best deal is this:

http://chicago.ebayclassifieds.com/...lon-fish-tank-with-lots-of-extras/?ad=4856632

Don't drive down there to get it! Mine!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

tank looks a little baron assuming he sold off the better corals and fish still a great deal probably worth the cost of the live rock alone(i think i see some purple in there) still some nice mushrooms growing. nice rock work hopefully you can try and reconstruct it similar. good luck hauling it how far do you have to go?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

30 or 40 miles. And it's okay about the corals. I'm planning on cutting them off, disassembling the rock work, drain some of the water into Rubbermaids, (enough to cover the mushrooms and keep the LR damp) bring everything home, set up the LR with a PVC skeleton *, and cycle the tank with some old/new water. If I want, I can probably "Lend" the corals to my only friend with a SW tank. (Well, if you count family friends, I guess I have two...)

* I want the overflow in the upper left corner on the back wall, covered by a steep slope of LR, some sort of an umbrella mushroomy structure 2/3s from the right, and some hilly structures to the left. Awesomeness.

I'll also build a custom stand and canopy for the tank before it gets to my house. This way, I can have more storage space and be able to cover the 3 or 4 inch gap behind the tank with all of the PVC plumbing. Hurray. Oh, and a custom sump out of my extra 30 gal. It was going to be a hospital tank, but I'll take the risk without one. 





























JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! JK! 

I'll buy a 20 gal from PetSmart with a sponge filter and toss in some extra PVC for hiding places.


Thoughts? Ideas? Do share!!!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Petco's 1/gallon sale is going on now just to let you know.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll just stick with the whole set up. Thanks though!


----------

